# Duck Calls #0001 & 0002



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well after more than a month of getting everything set up, I finally turned some wood today. My first two pieces of wood ever. I'm thinking I'm going to like this hobby. Small pieces of wood you can lift with one hand. You dont have to swing a hammer or use an air gun, for these at least there is no painting, you can do the whole thing in an hour, it's all indoors ( I installed an AC in my Garage while I was remodeling it to make room for a lathe, but never turned it on) and when you are done, you actually have something you can use or give as a gift.
Can't wait to get the rest of the blanks I ordered. I'm sure sooner or later I'll start drilling my own wood and making my own soundboards, but for now these kits are pretty dang nice. 
Next weekend is opening weekend for big ducks. My son and I will both be talking to them with hand made one of a kind duck calls. Life is good.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very good job. You have been bit by the vortex now, say goodbye to your money.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet!!! now just think how much you will save making them.....you can spend it all on new material


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Lookin GOOD!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh.....another one 'hooked'! lol
Great job on the calls. I like the design/shape of those. Is the one on the right Dyemond Wood? Keep up the good work.
That's what I love about turning....you can start and finish a project without ever taking it off the machine. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent Work, ET !!!! 

I share your thoughts on lathe work...one hour dose if you want....start and finish in one place....and we can show folks we can do SUMTHIN.. 

Welcome to the "Obsession"....and clear a little more space in your garage. LOL. You're gonna need it for the 'extras'....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful job ET. The real beauty is putting them to use this weekend.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep, the one on the right is "Fall Colors" Diamond wood from Hut. The other is Cocobolo and for the money sure turned out to be a nice piece of wood. Both look like they have some blemishes in the pics but are actually pretty clean. Neither is finished except for some dry buffing. Waiting on more supplies from HUT. Do the buffing compounds from HUT have any wax in them ? I need a source for a hard wax or some other waterproof exterior sealer. Thanks for all the encouragement to get started.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....HUT wax is about all I use on small projects. Easy on...easy off with very nice results. gb


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice ET, I really like the shape of them. Hopefully my pen and call kits will be in this week as I have a four day weekend coming up, its time to play with some new toys.


----------

